
Creating Tension in Your Startup's Marketing Positioning - anacleto
http://tomtunguz.com/tension-marketing/
======
anngrant
Thank you for these great tips. As far as I've got it, positioning is an
effort to influence consumer perception of a brand or product. I'm not a great
expert in this area, so I use the help of this marketing community
[https://future.thecmoclub.com/](https://future.thecmoclub.com/) to position
my products in the best light.

